# Can anyone describe what happens at scene ?



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Just curious to know what you did at scene and first 24 hours following accident ? Did your addendum company grill you about part time work and going over 80k. What did cops ask for etc.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Generally it’s best to write a detailed account in the first 24 hours (ideally at your first opportunity). Focus on recording details because those will fade quickly. This also helps with insurance claims and police reports since your account will not vary over time.

At the scene, it varies, but don’t incriminate yourself if there is doubt about fault in a situation. The less said to police the better, if your fault in an incident is in doubt. Make sure to use any exonerating evidence or extenuating circumstances, because another party might be doing the same thing.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Where is "scene"?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Good advice. Less said the better weather your at fault or not.



Ssgcraig said:


> Where is "scene"?


Scene of accident.



Jimmy44 said:


> Good advice. Less said the better weather your at fault or not.
> 
> 
> Scene of accident.


Do cops accept that paper Uber mail's you as your insurance card.


----------

